# Solved: Downloader.Obfuskated avg wont get rid



## FORDGT (Oct 18, 2006)

I am new to this, please could you tell me how I remove this virus, every time I scan the virus just keeps coming back. (answers in simple terms please)

Thanks

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 23:04:10, on 18/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\DadTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgwb.dat
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.orange.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.orange.co.uk
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Orange UK
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;<local>;localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1EC84027-F961-D645-BD5D-05A14BB68520} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciwvjye.dll
O2 - BHO: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A1FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange3\orange3.dll
O2 - BHO: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A6FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange4\orange4.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Wanadoo - {8B68564D-53FD-4293-B80C-993A9F3988EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A6FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange4\orange4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A1FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange3\orange3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DadApp] C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A920] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rock] rock.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bikini] bikini.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [koidbfj.dll] C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\koidbfj.dll,cpmvwjf
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/229?2212c322ee304f0391ef8fec8ae34b0a
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/230?2212c322ee304f0391ef8fec8ae34b0a
O8 - Extra context menu item: orange search - file://C:\Program Files\ORANGE3\Cache\SelectedContextSearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Wanadoo - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.orange.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {33F7A642-72C5-5A67-EC80-2F7D158852BE} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {3E03392F-DB5C-30E1-F477-200D6C0C208B} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {488E89BD-99A5-62E5-0C7F-128725F386EB} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {4BF28AAA-48CC-1F2F-6A4D-5D8C3A9CAFCC} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-3-48.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/18f0dd585f7a4d636e21/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ADEF4B0-E495-11FF-883C-42857687816C} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1140649348096
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {68858DA8-1854-0908-D5D3-39504B4639C8} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {6EA89177-D1EF-7A3D-11AD-0ED3315A8DBB} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://camserv1.beazley.com/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://207.226.177.98/dba1440.exe
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *FORDGT* 

Please *download* the *Killbox by Option^Explicit*.

*Note*:* In the event you already have Killbox, this is a new version that I need you to download*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1EC84027-F961-D645-BD5D-05A14BB68520} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciwvjye.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rock] rock.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bikini] bikini.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [koidbfj.dll] C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\koidbfj.dll,cpmvwjf
O16 - DPF: {33F7A642-72C5-5A67-EC80-2F7D158852BE} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {3E03392F-DB5C-30E1-F477-200D6C0C208B} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {488E89BD-99A5-62E5-0C7F-128725F386EB} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {4BF28AAA-48CC-1F2F-6A4D-5D8C3A9CAFCC} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/18f0dd58...p/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ADEF4B0-E495-11FF-883C-42857687816C} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {68858DA8-1854-0908-D5D3-39504B4639C8} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {6EA89177-D1EF-7A3D-11AD-0ED3315A8DBB} - http://85.255.115.229/1/gdnFR1440.exe
O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://207.226.177.98/dba1440.exe
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {1DBEECD8-98B5-4282-97C1-344A411CA251} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll

Careful with the 018 lines. Do not fix the following lines as they respond to the Messenger:

O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

*Reboot into safe mode.*

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Please go to Start > Control Panel > *Add/Remove Programs* and remove the following (if present):

*Logitech Desktop Messenger*

Please note any other programs that you dont recognize in that list in your next response

Using Windows Explorer (to get there right-click your Start button and go to "Explore"), please delete these *folders* (if present):

*C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger*


 Please double-click *Killbox.exe* to run it.
 Select:
*Delete on Reboot*
 then *Click* on the *All Files* button.

Please *copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciwvjye.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bikini.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\koidbfj.dll*

 Return to Killbox, go to the *File* menu, and choose *Paste from Clipboard*.

Click the red-and-white *Delete File* button. Click *Yes* at the Delete on Reboot prompt. Click *OK* at any PendingFileRenameOperations prompt (and please let me know if you receive this message!).

_*If your computer does not restart automatically, please restart it manually*_.

_If you receive a message such as: "Component 'MsComCtl.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid." when trying to run Killbox, click here to download and run missingfilesetup.exe. Then try Killbox again._

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*

Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

First download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.
_This is a 30 day trial of the program_
Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware, Do Not run a scan just yet, we will shortly

*Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to in safe mode.*

*Boot into Safe Mode:*

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Perform the following steps in safe mode:


*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning, it may interfere with the scanning proccess:
Lauch AVG Anti-Spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG Anti-Spyware will now begin the scanning process, be patient this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete do the following:*
If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "*Apply all actions*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware .
*Restart back into Windows normally now*.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location.
*Post a fresh Hijackthis log along with the AVG Anti-spyware and ActiveScan reports.*


----------



## FORDGT (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi JSntgRvr

Thank you for you response to my question. I carried your instrutions out to the letter, just one thing is when pasting these files from clipboard into killbox.exe only 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciwvjye.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\koidbfj.dll
were copied into the drop down box

These other two would not copy from the clipboard 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bikini.exe
I did however start the the computer again in safe mode and copy and paste individually but got the message when delete file button was pressed.

pending file rename operations registry data has been removed by external process

Please could you let me if there are any further actions I should take regarding the test results

Thanks again FORDGT

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 20:19:13, on 19/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\DadTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\Virus Stuff Dont TOUCH\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.orange.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.orange.co.uk
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Orange UK
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;<local>;localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A1FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange3\orange3.dll
O2 - BHO: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A6FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange4\orange4.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Wanadoo - {8B68564D-53FD-4293-B80C-993A9F3988EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A6FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange4\orange4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A1FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange3\orange3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DadApp] C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A920] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/229?2212c322ee304f0391ef8fec8ae34b0a
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/230?2212c322ee304f0391ef8fec8ae34b0a
O8 - Extra context menu item: orange search - file://C:\Program Files\ORANGE3\Cache\SelectedContextSearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Wanadoo - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.orange.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-3-48.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1140649348096
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://camserv1.beazley.com/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe

AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	19:08:19 19/10/2006

+ Scan result:

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{767D0C5A-241A-4862-8350-B3A4C09D8B0C}\RP45\A0008318.exe -> Adware.Casino : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\tinst26.exe -> Adware.DriveCleaner : Cleaned.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{767D0C5A-241A-4862-8350-B3A4C09D8B0C}\RP59\A0011701.dll -> Adware.SearchAssistant : Cleaned.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{767D0C5A-241A-4862-8350-B3A4C09D8B0C}\RP59\A0011920.exe -> Adware.Spysheriff : Cleaned.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{767D0C5A-241A-4862-8350-B3A4C09D8B0C}\RP41\A0006032.exe -> Adware.Systemdoctor : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\019e3af6.exe -> Not-A-Virus.Downloader.Win32.WinFixer.q : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\8ba6d8f6.exe -> Not-A-Virus.Downloader.Win32.WinFixer.q : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\a7f6fde6.exe -> Not-A-Virus.Downloader.Win32.WinFixer.q : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\d47919f6.exe -> Trojan.Fakealert : Cleaned.

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/WebtrendsLive Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *FORDGT* 

Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application.

*Ugrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 9*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

1. Please *download* *The Avenger* by Swandog46 to your *Desktop*.
Click on Avenger.zip to open the file
Extract *avenger.exe* to your desktop

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\rock.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\bikini.exe


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply *along with a fresh HJT log *.* Let me also know how is the computer doing.*


----------



## FORDGT (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi JSntgRvr

Thank you for your patience and assistance, I have carried out what you asked and my computer seems ok ( not re run AVG yet to see if downloader. obfuskated has gone yet)

Thanks

FORDGT

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 18:33:01, on 20/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\DadTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\Virus Stuff Dont TOUCH\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.orange.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.orange.co.uk
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Orange UK
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;<local>;localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A1FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange3\orange3.dll
O2 - BHO: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A6FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange4\orange4.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Wanadoo - {8B68564D-53FD-4293-B80C-993A9F3988EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A6FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange4\orange4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Orange - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A1FB-F862B587B57D} - C:\PROGRA~1\orange3\orange3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DadApp] C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A920] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/229?2212c322ee304f0391ef8fec8ae34b0a
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/230?2212c322ee304f0391ef8fec8ae34b0a
O8 - Extra context menu item: orange search - file://C:\Program Files\ORANGE3\Cache\SelectedContextSearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Wanadoo - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.orange.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-3-48.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1140649348096
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://camserv1.beazley.com/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\safotjpl

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\WINDOWS\ifjiehlc.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rock.exe not found!
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\system32\rock.exe failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rock.exe
Status: 0xc0000034

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bikini.exe not found!
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\system32\bikini.exe failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bikini.exe
Status: 0xc0000034

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *FORDGT* 

The log looks clear. *How is the computer doing?*


----------



## FORDGT (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi JSntgRvr  

Computer seems fine, but just run AVG scan and that virus downloader .Obfuskated was found, but wouldn't let me quarantine it. I re ran the scan again, but it did the same found the virus and didn't let me do anything with it.

any help much appreciated

Thanks

FORDGT


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *FORDGT* 

Lets take a deper look:

Click *here* to download WinPFind .

Right Click the Zip Folder and Select "Extract All" 
Extract it somewhere you will remember like the Desktop 
Dont do anything with it yet!

*Reboot into Safe Mode*

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.


Double click WinPFind.exe 
Click "Start Scan" 
It will scan the entire System, so please be patient! 
Once the Scan is Complete, *restart the computer back in Normal Mode.* 
Go to the WinPFind folder 
Locate *WinPFind.txt *
Place those results in the next reply!


----------



## FORDGT (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi JSntgRvr
Tried to post my scan results but get a message saying i should reduce caracters to 30000 
Thanks FORDGT


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

hi, *FORDGT* 



FORDGT said:


> Hi JSntgRvr
> Tried to post my scan results but get a message saying i should reduce caracters to 30000
> Thanks FORDGT


Divide it in two posts or, after clicking on Post a reply, scroll down to manage attachments and upload the report.


----------



## FORDGT (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi JSntgRvr

Think I have upload the file now

Thanks FORDGT


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *FORDGT* 

Please navigate to *C:\Windows\Temp *and delete all files and folders therein. These are temporary files and are not needed. It is normal if a file refuses to delete.

I see nothing else in that log. See if you can obtain more information from AVG, like the file name and its location, or registry entry and post that information.

What AVG detects is not necessary what other programs may detect. That's the reason we need the information from AVG.


----------



## FORDGT (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi JSntgRvr 

Thank you for all your help, I have now managed to quarantined the file after running AVG( I didn't realise that you could right click on the test results page and manually send the file to the virus vault). I then turned the computer off then back on again and rescanned with no virus detected.
The follow is the AVG test result file path 

C:\Documents and settings\Owner\Local\Application Data\d7a8acf6.exe

File Name d7a8acf6.exe

File size 17.12 KB

Thanks again for all your help

FORDGT:up:


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *FORDGT*. 

Congratulations.









Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK..

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
Spybot Search & Destroy - Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

AdAware - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

SpywareGuard - Works as a Spyware "Shield" to protect your computer from getting malware in the first place.

IE-SpyAd - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

CleanUP! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

Google Toolbar - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

Trillian or Miranda-IM - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Please use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Glad I could be of help. :up: Best wishes!


----------



## mperaltamd (Apr 15, 2007)

You have been talking about how you could delete Obfuskated virus detected by AVG, but I don't know where to start. I keep moving the infected files to AVG vault, but it does keep coming back with other new files. Please help me, not so much of computer savvy, not sure what stuff I would delete would be bad for my computer. Any help will be appreciated.


----------

